# NYU Tisch



## Ralphmunster (Jul 30, 2009)

My name is Rafael Flores
and I am currently looking to apply to NYU school of film. I was wondering if someone can give me some advice to better my pamphlet.

My GPA isnt exactly what we call immaculate but my passion and dedication for film will, i hope, preceed that. I am currently working on a Full Length Film called Obsceneties of the Human Heart and it is based on a couple who is addicted to cocaine and their relationship takes a turn into violence, distrust, and destruction. The film has disturbing footage and isnt for the faint of heart due to constant drug use and contant violence. I wont further any details but i am going to enter a 10 minute clip of the film for my pamphlet and for my 4 page essay i am going to write about my experience in volunteering in Africa and write about the people i met there and my life changing experience there.  I have taken extracurricular film classes at the Austin School of Film. Any advice can help.Do i have a chance in getting in?


----------



## lotrfan (Aug 2, 2009)

Why don't you just apply and see? Honestly, at this point, what you have is what you have. Sure, you can ask for all the advice you want, but compare the three months you have now before your application has to go out and the three previous years you've spent in high school and you'll realize that what you do now really won't have a huge impact on your credentials. It sounds like you've used your past three years well. Now all you have to do is show that in your application. Good luck.


----------



## Geiver (Aug 10, 2009)

Grades are just a reference. Just make sure your portfolio/app is immaculate and you'll be fine. Start working on it now!


----------

